# ceiling tile



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

does anyone know where to purchase acoustic ceiling tiles? looking for black finish in my theater maybe one of the members here have had to install one before where I can get it and approx. how much? please let me know


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

you mean tiles like this one http://www.acousticalceilingtiles.com/

You can get Armstrong at Lowes or Home Depot ... :yes:

They're white, and I don't know if you can special order them in black ... or you can paint them (see the picture, you can notice on the right side white spots; those are the holes where I din't apply a lot of paint) ... is hard to paint them because of the small holes, but you can try spray gun or some Dye (this is used to paint cloth, I didn't use it because I was using regular paint already :wits-end: ... but I think it will work better because the tile can absorb the dye better than the paint) :yes:


----------

